# 

## qqlio

Hej,
Bojler 100l Ariston.
Gdy nie pracuje to cisnienie utrzymuje sie w okolicy 3 bar, a przy pracy bojlera szybko osiaga okolica 8-9 bar i oczywiscie z zawora bezpieczenstwa (na doplywie zimnej wody) mocno kapie.
Cos nie w porzadku z bojlerem (elektryczny)?
Z montazem?
Macie moze jakis pomysl zanim wezwe hydraulika do sprawdzenia?
Potem dorzuce jeszcze fote miejsca zbrodni.
Dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------


## qqlio

Dodaje foty.
W ukladzie jest jeszcze reduktor (duze cisnienie w gminnej sieci)
Pzdr

----------


## Robi26

Też mam taki problem i nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić.
Jedyne co zrobiłem to podstawiłem wiadro  :sad:

----------


## qqlio

> Też mam taki problem i nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić.
> Jedyne co zrobiłem to podstawiłem wiadro


Tez ariston?
Pytalem tez na glownym watku Wymiany Doswiadczen - pojawila sie koncepcja zbiornika przeponowego, ale 
1) nic nie pisza w instrukcji o takiej koniecznosci
2) zawor bezpieczenstwa i zwrotny i tak nie powinien "puszczac" cisnienia wstecz, a a u mnie na manometrze ponizej zaworu bywa 9bar

Wiadro mzoe byc, ale obawiam sie o wytrzymalosc instalacji - bede wzywl chyba jednak hydraulika, ale teraz mam wieksze problemy :-/ osunieta droga po ulewach ostatnich dni...

----------


## 1950

> Tez ariston?
> Pytalem tez na glownym watku Wymiany Doswiadczen - pojawila sie koncepcja zbiornika przeponowego, ale 
> 1) nic nie pisza w instrukcji o takiej koniecznosci
> 2) zawor bezpieczenstwa i zwrotny i tak nie powinien "puszczac" cisnienia wstecz, a a u mnie na manometrze ponizej zaworu bywa 9bar
> 
> to sprawdź sobie, 
> pomiędzy zaworem bezpieczeństwa a bojlerem nie może być żadnej armatury zaporowej,
> i tak jest,
> dlatego przy wzroście ciśnienia w bojlerze musi zadziałać zawór bezpieczeństwa i upuściś ciśnienie,
> ...


.

----------


## qqlio

> .


 Hej - ale piszesz tylko po to, zeby pisac, czy zeby cos przekazac?
Widzisz uklad na zdjeciach: nie ma nic mdzy zaworem a bojlerem. Jesli wszystko ok i zawor upuszcza po prostu nadmierne cisnienie to skad 9bar na manometrze PONIZEJ zaworu (tez to widac na zdjeciu)?

----------


## 1950

> Hej,
> Bojler 100l Ariston.
> Gdy nie pracuje to cisnienie utrzymuje sie w okolicy 3 bar, a przy pracy bojlera szybko osiaga okolica 8-9 bar i oczywiscie z zawora bezpieczenstwa (na doplywie zimnej wody) mocno kapie.
> Cos nie w porzadku z bojlerem (elektryczny)?
> Z montazem?
> Macie moze jakis pomysl zanim wezwe hydraulika do sprawdzenia?
> Potem dorzuce jeszcze fote miejsca zbrodni.
> Dzieki i pozdrawiam


poszedł najprawdopodobniej zawór zwrotny w zaworze bezpieczeństwa,
a z tego wynika, że jeszcze wcześniej też chyba masz zainstalowany zawór zwrotny,
wołaj instalatora niech Ci to sprawdzi,
a naczynie i tak dla świętego spokoju trzeba zainstalować,

----------


## qqlio

Tak zrobie tylko.... gteraz mi nikt nie dojedzie - droga gminna oderwana po ulewach... 
Ale az takie podwyzszanie cisnienia w zbiorniku mnie co najmniej zaskakuje.... Przeciez to nie jest jakis bojler no-name, wiec powinni przewidziec rezerwe obketosciowa na rozszerzalnosc cieplna....
Dzieki

----------


## Grzesiek13

> Hej - ale piszesz tylko po to, zeby pisac, czy zeby cos przekazac?
> Widzisz uklad na zdjeciach: nie ma nic mdzy zaworem a bojlerem. Jesli wszystko ok i zawor upuszcza po prostu nadmierne cisnienie to skad 9bar na manometrze PONIZEJ zaworu (tez to widac na zdjeciu)?


qqlio każdy ma się prawo wypowiedzieć, więć nie bądź niegrzeczny w stosunku do innych i zachowaj poziom dyskusji.
Sprawdź jeszcze reduktor ciśnienia, mógł też nawalić i wpuszcza wieksze ciśnienie, które po podgrzaniu się dodatkowo zwiększa.
Mógł byś sam sprawdzić reduktor, ale nie widzę w instalacji śrubunka i trzeba chyba rury ciąć.

----------


## Piotr G

rezerwy objętościowej z zbiorniku nie może być bo kontakt z powietrzam dla wody użytkowej nie jest korzystny - niedopuszczalny

po to są naczynia przeponowe i nie ma powietrza w kontakcie z woda

----------


## qqlio

> qqlio każdy ma się prawo wypowiedzieć, więć nie bądź niegrzeczny w stosunku do innych i zachowaj poziom dyskusji.
> Sprawdź jeszcze reduktor ciśnienia, mógł też nawalić i wpuszcza wieksze ciśnienie, które po podgrzaniu się dodatkowo zwiększa.
> Mógł byś sam sprawdzić reduktor, ale nie widzę w instalacji śrubunka i trzeba chyba rury ciąć.


Ok - starajmy sie tylko czytac to co bylo napisane, zeby nie mnozyc nie wnoszacych wiele wpisow.
Np pisalem, ze "Gdy nie pracuje to cisnienie utrzymuje sie w okolicy 3 bar, a przy pracy bojlera szybko osiaga okolica 8-9 bar", wiec to nie jest prooblem reduktora.
Co do naczynia przeponowego - moze i tak ale kompletnie nie rozumiem, dlaczego w takim razie producent nie zajaknie sie o jego koniecznosci w instrukcji montazu. Tak jak pisalem - spodziewalbym sie, ze jakies cos a la zbiornik przeponowy (wewnetrzny) juz bedzie w bojlerze.

- mysle ze na 99 proc mam uszkodzony zawor zwrotny
- ale jest to pewnie skutek zbyt duzego cisnienia powstajacego w bojlerze przy grzaniu wodu (pewnie zaden zawor nie wytrzyma dlugo 8-9 barow przez kilka godzin dziennie).
Sprobuje jeszcze wyslac cos do Aristona - moze nie oleja detalicznego klienta....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzesiek13

Wogóle cisnienie 8-9 bar w bojlerze przy ciśnieniu na dopływie 3 bar to wychodzi za dużo. Do jakiej temperatury grzejesz bojler. On jest przystosowany, zresztą jak i cała armatura do pracy max 6 bar. Mam nadal wrażenie, że reduktor przepuszcza ponad 3 bary do bojlera- może manometr walniety? 
Producent ma w nosie montaż naczyń przeponowych, bo podniosło by to cenę bojlera o około 30%, nie pisz do Aristona, bo to nic nie da, tak robi większość. Podobnie jest z kotłami i  zasobnikami cwu- kiedyś taki problem miał de dietrich z jakimś wisieluchem z zabudowanym zasobnikiem jak pamietam i musiałem dorabiać trójnik do podłączenia naczynia przeponowego.

----------


## ANNNJA

nam też cieknie, mamy Galmet model Heros 80l  o taki:
http://www.galmet.com.pl/cms/php/pob...395&id_dok=126

uzyskałam info kiedyś że to dlatego że nie mamy naczynka wzbiorczego (nie mamy ogrzewania grzejnikowego więc i naczynka też nie ma)
Bzdura?? to o co w takim razie chodzi, 
a kapie nam ok. 200ml na tydzień

----------


## qqlio

> Wogóle cisnienie 8-9 bar w bojlerze przy ciśnieniu na dopływie 3 bar to wychodzi za dużo. Do jakiej temperatury grzejesz bojler. On jest przystosowany, zresztą jak i cała armatura do pracy max 6 bar. Mam nadal wrażenie, że reduktor przepuszcza ponad 3 bary do bojlera- może manometr walniety? 
> Producent ma w nosie montaż naczyń przeponowych, bo podniosło by to cenę bojlera o około 30%, nie pisz do Aristona, bo to nic nie da, tak robi większość. Podobnie jest z kotłami i  zasobnikami cwu- kiedyś taki problem miał de dietrich z jakimś wisieluchem z zabudowanym zasobnikiem jak pamietam i musiałem dorabiać trójnik do podłączenia naczynia przeponowego.


 Hej - ten model nie ma termometru ale to jest jakies 2/3 skali termostatu.
Manometr wydaje sie ok - skoro pokazuje ladnie cisnienie ustawione na reduktorze (~3bar) po bezczynnosci dluzszej bojlera a pojawia sie problem dopiero przy grzaniu.
Wiem o tych 6 barach, dlatego mam mocne obawy....
Dzieki

----------


## Grzesiek13

Dla mnie jest dziwny tak duży skok ciśnienia o 6 bar!!!, nawet przy otwartym zaworze bezpieczeństwa (zadziałał), ciśnienie nie powinno tak wzrastać. Przy 9 barach powinno lać się z tego zaworu a nie kapać. Naczynie przeponowe to napewno musisz dać w układzie.

----------

